# 2.0 TFSI Spark plug change



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I've just ordered new spark plugs for my TT: NGK PFR7S8EG. Apparently they are the latest greatest version that the 2.0 BWA engine should be running with. Anyone any experience with them? I'm changing them early as changing the air filter early (55k kms) did improve my car too. I'm getting the feeling that VAG is pushing the intervals too much just to be able to advertise low maintenance costs and keeping the amount of work done in the garages low. And still it's a 3 weeks wait before one can get his car serviced...

Thanks.


----------



## Myttrocks (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't have any experience with these plugs but previous plug changes on other cars never brought on any noticeable improvement. I just had 16 spark plugs changed in a Mercedes E430 (V8) which I acquired recently. The outgoing Bosch platinum plugs were 13 years old and look totally fine after covering 49,500 miles. The engine was running perfectly smoothly and I haven't noticed any difference after the new plugs were fitted, despite their age. I guess what I'm saying is that modern spark plugs are pretty tough.


----------



## Skipbreather (Sep 22, 2010)

Myttrocks said:


> The outgoing Bosch platinum plugs were 13 years old and look totally fine after covering 49,500 miles. The engine was running perfectly smoothly and I haven't noticed any difference after the new plugs were fitted, despite their age. I guess what I'm saying is that modern spark plugs are pretty tough.


Yes, to a point. Biggest gain is from modern ignition systems. When all that was available to create a spark in old fashioned steel plugs was old fashioned point-breaker systems, the comparatively wimpy voltage did indeed need fresh electrodes. Today's electronic systems, firing platinum and even iridium plugs have it easy; I'm not at all surprised by the 50,000 miles experience.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm reading various stories. Interval being shortened by Audi from 90k kms to 60k kms. Bad performing plugs are apparently causing sooth as the FSI technology doesn't switch to lean-burn. (Too many ignition failures make the engine run richer.) And the actual specs having been changed of the plugs themselves. Colder plugs. Hence my question. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Skipbreather said:


> Yes, to a point. Biggest gain is from modern ignition systems. When all that was available to create a spark in old fashioned steel plugs was old fashioned point-breaker systems, the comparatively wimpy voltage did indeed need fresh electrodes. Today's electronic systems, firing platinum and even iridium plugs have it easy; I'm not at all surprised by the 50,000 miles experience.


True. However lean mixtures need 'more spark' to ignite. For instance the Civic Hybrid has 2 spark plugs per cylinder. They can spark both sequential as well as in parallel. All just to get that lean mixture ignited. In that engine, the plugs are even indexed, meaning that the direction of the electrodes is pre described. So in case of the Civic you don't only by a specific type of plug, you also have to indicate if it's an a, b, c or d type, just so that the electrodes are pointing the right way once fastened. 
The TT has only 1 plug per cylinder to pull that of.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Bumping this one, just to share my experiences:

First of all, these plugs were hard to get. My order got cancelled due to the plugs not being available. So I had to go to my dealer to get them (part number 06H905601A). He wasn't aware of the sparkplug update, so he had to order them too. 
Anyhow, there in now for a couple of weeks. The engine starts better. The fuel consumption got less by about 0.2l/100km. And driving slow in a high gear (+/- 1500 rpm) the engine runs much smoother. No more hiccups.
I think it was well worth the effort and the money (78 euro) replace them.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Resurrecting the dead 
I've been using the platinum version too and now I'm on to my third set (137k km) and I'm going iridium (NGK 2667 BKR7EIX) this time.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

PFR7S8EG. I fitted these a few weeks back. They are ok, not really notice any real difference apart from a not so smooth idle.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'v had the TT since new. Oil changes at 10.000 km. Castrol 5w30 full synthetic except last time I put an HC (hydrocracked) version.
2 spark plug services. next one coming soon.
It idles like the engine is off


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

two thing comes to my mind for rough idling: oil dipstick and pcv. check your oil dipstick is tight and not letting any air in and maybe get an updated pcv. mine was causing low oil pressure.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Put the iridium pack on. drove 100m. TT shut down [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh dear!

I was surprised to see my old topic being resurrected.

Sometimes more expensive isn't equal to better :lol:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

This is first time TT was not hat happy and was very sick :lol: 
I replaced the radiator. Second one. I put back a Valeo after the Hella broke after exactly 2 years.
I did an engine oil/oil filter/air filter change.
I replaced the fuel filter.
I replaced the spark plugs. Torqued them to spec.
I didn't have time to do the thermstat and the belt.
I cleaned everything and tried a test drive and baaam engine coughing and shut down. I tried several times. Fans came on early. Engine was hot. If you press the gas pedal it stays on but as soon as you release it it coughs and goes dead.
Took out my vcds cable. Fuel pressure issue !!! Whaaaat !!! the fuel filter was bad ? I took it off and it was a Mann WK69/1 [smiley=bigcry.gif] with 3 bar pressure only. I made a mistake and bought the wrong filter. I had already changed it twise but this time I didn't check before ordering and this Mann filter has three variants: WK69/1 = 3 bar/ WK609/2 = 4 bar/ WK69 = 6.6 bar pressure specs.
I put back the old filter, started the engine. Same behavior. revs up and down and shuts down.
I took out the plugs and they were completely burnt black. I put the old ones and TT was happy again. 
So I don't know if the lack of fuel killed the plugs or if the plugs were bad quality or fake ones. Plugs were ordered online from a reputable company over here. I will have to order another set and test again. The engine was so hot the fans were always on when I started the engine and before putting back the old filter and old spark plugs. Now fans are running as normal.
Thermostat and belt coming soon.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

the iridium version BKR7EIX is cheaper than the platinum one PFR7S8EG on the ngk website !!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm sending an inquiry to NGK. Plugs are not list as compatible with the TT on the website I bought them from. They are listed as compatible on the ngk website although not with the same engine model (BWA). 
On ngk website both iridium and platinum versions are listed as compatible with the 2L BPY and CCTA engines only.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Slightly off topic but wanted to ask as we're on the subject what torque setting you're using to tighten your spark plugs to?
2.0 TFSI BWA engine here. 
Mine are now due so planning to replace with NGK BKR7EIX - https://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-bran ... -fsi-turbo 
Some say 25Nm ... and some say 30Nm so trying to figure out which is recommended?
Cheers


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Spark Plug Torque Values -

Repair Manual, Audi TT 2007, Maintenance Procedures, Edition 08.2011

*2.47 Spark Plugs, Removing and Installing*
⇒ "2.47.1 General Information", page 57
⇒ "2.47.2 6-Cylinder 3.2 MPI", page 59
⇒ "2.47.3 4-Cylinder, 2.0 TFSI", page 60
⇒ "2.47.4 4-Cylinder, 2.0 TFSI", page 60
⇒ "2.47.5 5-Cylinder, 2.5 TFSI", page 61


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Spark Plug Torque Values -
> 
> Repair Manual, Audi TT 2007, Maintenance Procedures, Edition 08.2011
> 
> ...


Thanks Swiss a very useful document which I've kept for reference.

30Nm it is!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There's a bunch more in the KB section -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1755145

Common DIY Tools - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1#p9005391


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Although plugs are typically pre-gapped, it's a good idea to check them prior to installation just in case they were dropped or damaged in transit.

Nice video from NGK on the subject - 





Link to NGK Catalog -
https://www.ngkntk.co.uk/wp-content/upl ... g-2017.pdf

Link to Bosch Catalog - 
http://www.bosch-automotive-catalog.com ... cle-search
.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Why you shouldn't use anti-seize lubricants on spark plugs -

Evidently NGK does not recommend lubricant as the threads already come with an anti-seize coating. If you read the workshop manual a few posts up, you'll also notice Audi does not mention the use of lubricant on the spark plug threads.

_NGK spark plugs are manufactured with a trivalent plating. The spark plugs display a silver or chrome finish on the threads. The trivalent plating reduces corrosion resistance from moisture and chemicals. The trivalent coating also acts as a release agent during spark plug removal. NGK spark plugs should be installed DRY, WITHOUT anti-seize._

Good article on the subject -
http://ricksfreeautorepairadvice.com/an ... g-threads/
.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Replaced spark plugs last night. 
I found out they were completely loose. around 10nm each :evil: 
The reason is last time I replaced while the engine was hot. see my previous post about TT shutting down after putting in the irridium plugs.
I unscrewed the old plugs yesterday after the car had been sitting the whole day. 
I torqued the new ones to 30nm using my new toy ACDelco ARM602-4:






I have other torque wrenches by the way but thought of buying this one to test and calibrate them. Now I use it as my regular torque wrench when I have enough clearance.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Hadaak said:


> Replaced spark plugs last night.
> I found out they were completely loose. around 10nm each :evil:
> The reason is last time I replaced while the engine was hot. see my previous post about TT shutting down after putting in the irridium plugs.
> I unscrewed the old plugs yesterday after the car had been sitting the whole day.
> ...


My Spark Plugs are due to be changed soon as I'm coming up to 40k since they were changed before it was in my ownership.

Hadaak - did you use the BKR7EIX? Thoughts? I have a stage 1 so leaning towards these from Awesome GTI. (https://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-bran ... fsi-turbo/)


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I used PFR7S8EG.
See my post above about the BKR7EIX and the fuel filter.


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Mine is due soon..will only use standard plugs ive had so many iridium fail on me in the past


----------

